# ENDO: Tg Level Predicts Thyroid CA Recurrence



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ENDO: Tg Level Predicts Thyroid CA Recurrence

SAN DIEGO -- Even a small amount of thyroglobulin (Tg) may be suggestive of recurrence or residual disease in differentiated thyroid cancer patients, researchers here reported.

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Meeting...edium=email&utm_campaign=Meeting_Roundup_ENDO


----------

